# Sheldon's getting close



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Was sent this picture yesterday. Almost there. Thanks Randy for the pic


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

They won't open till it's full. Sux.


----------



## ruskeltheblackbassman (Jan 12, 2012)

Gettin close that's for sure!


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

No problem Jason--I was in the area.

Also snapped a picture of your favorite ducks to shoot!


----------



## fluffycharm (Jun 20, 2005)

*??*

Been here all my life...what happens when its full?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

fluffycharm said:


> Been here all my life...what happens when its full?


They unlock the gate and we get to fish


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I saw a couple of boats with fellows fishing last weekend. One was a small aluminum boat and the other a small two seat bass rig. I was not sure if you could do that.


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

I can't wait! I'm a little worried about how the fishing will be after what that place has been through, hoping for the best!


----------



## Kahoot (Aug 16, 2010)

Past by Sheldon the other day while heading to one of my stops. Icame in off of 90 and check the boat ramp which was closed as millertime said, proceeded towards Garret rd, made a right to check out the water level in the ditch and OH SH*%!!!! SLAMMED ON BRAKES, JUMPED OUT THE T
RUCK AND TOOK THESE PICS!!!









THIS BAD BOY WAS PUSHING 13 FEET!!!


----------



## bayou assassin (Feb 2, 2012)

were is this at?


----------



## pirogue man (Jul 13, 2005)

There are a number of them out there. I see a 10-12 footer up near the boat ramp everytime I go out there. I have popped him on the nose several times with my popping bug. Last ime I was out thre I was on an olive green malibu kayak and he started warning me with the usual display. Didn't dawn on me 'til I got home that the kayak, from his low view at the water line might very well have appeared like a big 'gator in his territory. I paddled over towards him and he disappeared. Go out there at night and shine a Q-beam across the water and you will see some ornage eyes - gators


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

_*There was a rumor out for a while that Sheldon would be drained and used for residential properties, I guess that's all it was (a rumor)!!! *_


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

bayou assassin said:


> were is this at?


It's top secret lol :spineyes:


----------



## big.joe.m (Aug 12, 2006)

*Do Not Get Caught!*

I honestly had no idea it was illegal to launch a small boat or canoe on Sheldon when the boat ramp is closed. No signs are posted stating NOT to, so I have been using a canoe for the last few weeks. I was shocked when my neighbor told me he received a citation for being out in his kayak. We had launched together, but I quit about an hour or so before him and thankfully did not get stopped or hasseled...

He told me the officer stated that ignorance of the law was not an excuse. Wow, who would have thought!


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Man now is the time of year I love Sheldon the most. BIg girls get real easy to pattern.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I drove by Saturday morning just to look. Gate still locked at the ramp. Wind was howling, water chocolate brown with whitecaps. Water level about the same as the pics. However, I did notice a sign off Garrett Road in the area east of the bayou bridge saying: "Sheldon Lake Mitigation Project" ?
My one wall hanger came from Sheldon back in the 1980's. Just about this time of year....maybe time to go back......
I do like the rule change that you can idle around with a bigger than 10HP outboard.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I used to fish from Garrett St bridge all the time, can you still fish from the bank now, or is it "closed now also"


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

you can fish IF THERE'S ENOUGH WATER AND THAT **** GRASS HASN'T TAKEN OVER AGAIN


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

alldaylong said:


> _*there was a rumor out for a while that sheldon would be drained and used for residential properties, i guess that's all it was (a rumor)!!! *_


heard they may drain it in an effort to get raid of all the non native plants ....grass and trees they started clearing out non native trees back before the drought started from what i was told is once all the non native trees were gone they would replant native trees but the call was made to hold off till the rains came back.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Looks like they ran a big right-of-way shredder/chipper through the trees off Garrett Rd. I guess they are trying to clear the tallows, etc. Back in the late 1950's and early 1960's the north end was a lot more clear. You could follow the bayou thru the cypress trees to the south. That was one excellent fishing spot until they drained it in the 1970's?, re-worked the levees, and stocked it with Florida bass. Hasn't been the same since. 
But I've made a promise to myself to get back to my roots...Sheldon Reservoir and Luces Bayou.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

back in the 70's when dad came home from south east asia he said he used to take a canoe from garret road all the way up to almost Lake Houston. till the day when he climbed back in to the canoe after doing some wading and saw a gator rise up right where he had just waded that was longer/larger than his canoe lol glad that gator wasn't hungry other wise I may not be here lol


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

There are/was some huge gators in there. I was told "back in the day" that when Hermann Park Zoo got overpopulated with gators they brought them to Sheldon. I wouldn't wade in there.......again. Lots of good old memories from Sheldon.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

back in the day growing up out there off of Garrett can't tell you how many logging trucks got fliped bc some big *** gator was up on the road warming itself during the night during winter. It would look like God himself reached down and shook the loggin truck like a box of tooth picks. was told on night on the way home from football practice by a family friend who was the first sheriff on site that the gators head was on one side of Garrett and his tail was hanging off the other....at the time I called bs but I have seen some monster gators in there


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

Anyone recently fish Buckhorn Lake off of Garrett?


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

thought it was still closed to the public and only open for privet party well other than one weekend every other month I think


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

I drive by there often and it's been closed except for an occasional party. It's been closed more than open here lately


----------

